# Kasikorn to Paypal fail



## thesolotripper (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi! I'm new to this forum. I've searched for similar topic but found nothing (or I must have missed it). I'm trying to link my Kasikorn debit card to Paypal. But Paypal is asking for less digits than what is on my card. Can anyone enlighten me on how to work through this please? Thanks!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

thesolotripper said:


> Hi! I'm new to this forum. I've searched for similar topic but found nothing (or I must have missed it). I'm trying to link my Kasikorn debit card to Paypal. But Paypal is asking for less digits than what is on my card. Can anyone enlighten me on how to work through this please? Thanks!


If worse comes to worse I'd call or visit with the issuing bank or institution to see for sure. Thought: if the first two numbers are 00 then drop them and see if it works. Otherwise, like I said, contact the issuing company of the debit card.


Best of luck

Jet Lag


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Had the same problem , in the same bank as you , but my PayPal account was UK bases , so had to open a second Thailand PayPal account only the Thai pay Pal would take the bank card , don't use the virtual card number , only use original. The only thing you can't do is link up the two PayPal's which is a pain , oh also leave out the
( dashes ) and only just use the numbers , hope this helps


----------

